# Cockatiel noises and behaviors



## DKNIGHT808 (Sep 9, 2011)

Can someone post a list of different cockatiel noises and behaviors and what they mean, how do I know when my cockatiel is mad, content, upset and what have you.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Heres a behaviour guide, http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Here's a fairly good one on posturing.
http://www.biseinen.com/shango/tielbodylanguage.html g


----------

